# St. Louis LEO under IA investigation after 'I’m tired of seeing dead babies' op-ed



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

By Christine Byers
St. Louis Post-Dispatch

ST. LOUIS - A police officer has been accused of misconduct after the Post-Dispatch published his description of a particularly violent shift. It included an impassioned plea to state officials to support police officers.

St. Louis police Officer Ryan Lynch wrote a Facebook post on Aug. 23 detailing a duty shift during which an armed 16-year-old led police on a chase that started in East St. Louis. He then wrote about a large fight that led to the fatal shooting of an 8-year-old after a football scrimmage at Soldan High School. Meanwhile, the procession from St. Louis University Hospital for an Illinois State Police trooper killed in the line of duty was being called out on the radio.

In his post, Lynch wrote that he arrested two at the football game and, just when he thought everyone had cleared the area, shots rang out.

"Next thing I know, I'm holding the hand of a 16-year-old as he begs me not to let him die. The 8-year-old wasn't that lucky. The city gave us its worst tonight and I'm just appalled," Lynch wrote.

"If you're appalled as I am over the events this past summer, write your state politicians," he continued. "We need backing here in the city. We need to be able to do our job fully. I'm tired of seeing dead babies."

Lynch's Facebook page is public, which means anyone can see it. The newspaper's editorial page editor, Tod Robberson, asked Lynch for permission to publish an edited version of the post as an opinion item about a week later.

"It's all too rare for the St. Louis public to read about these tragedies through the eyes of our first responders and to get a glimpse of the impact these horrific shootings have on the officers at the scene," Robberson said.

Lynch's attorney, Neil Bruntrager, and Police Chief John Hayden both declined to comment about the post. Police spokesman Sgt. Keith Barrett said the situation is a "personnel matter," and the department does not comment on those matters.

On Aug. 29, Lt. William Brown of the internal affairs division accused Lynch of "conduct unbecoming of an officer," according to a misconduct report obtained by the Post-Dispatch.

"It is alleged that Police Officer Ryan Lynch &#8230; prepared an article that was published in the St. Louis Post-Dispatch on Aug. 28, 2019," according to the report.

Brown further alleges that Lynch violated the department's special order forbidding employees from speaking to news media without proper authorization. "No information concerning confidential investigations or operations will be released without the expressed approval of the Police Commissioner," Brown said in the misconduct report.

The St. Louis Police Officers' Association filed a grievance Wednesday, saying, in part, that Lynch did not "prepare the article" for the newspaper and did not reveal any confidential information about any investigations. An employee's political statements are statutorily protected, the grievance said.

It also mentions that Mayor Lyda Krewson liked on Twitter an excerpt of Lynch's social media post.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Headline “police are not allowed to be human beings”.

Tomorrow’s headline “police officers need to behave more like human beings and not robots”.

Next week’s headline “police officer under scrutiny after high fiving elementary school kid at soccer game”.

And so the hot potato is lobbed back and forth. Very sad that he is not able to exercise his freedom of speech. God forbid he uphold the constitution that he swore an oath to protect.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuck all these PC shitbird Admin fucksticks. They’re so damn worried someone will be offended, they can’t see what the hell is going on with cops.

They can eat a big bag of dicks. Yeah,I said it. Fuck YOU, Pussies in uniform. You all need to resign, since you’re failing to do your job.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Swear some days it felt like you were surrounded.

Public, bad guys , administration , sometimes even your own officers !


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't keep it bottled up inside let it out its for your own good you'll feel better ...Then after your admin covers their ass they can fuck you hard and throw you away like a cheap whore.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> Fuck all these PC shitbird Admin fucksticks. They're so damn worried someone will be offended, they can't see what the hell is going on with cops.
> .


Oh they see it - they just don't give a damn.

That officer doesn't need an IA invest - he needs EA - but that seems to be the M.O. lately.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

1A
He’s still posting the truth of the job and his page is still wide open. 
They’re after him because he called them out on their bullshit. 

“The city gave us its worst tonight and I’m just appalled.
I’m not saying this for thanks or appreciation. I’m friends with cops mostly and this is what we do. If you’re appalled as I am over the events this past summer, write your State politicians. We need backing here in the City. We need to be able to do our job fully. I’m tired of seeing dead babies.”

The following is a more recent post from 9/7. The kid is pissed. Rightfully so.

“I’ve not posted in a bit. But some things have happened. And if you like my comment, share it. More need to know. 

How many of you have wrestled someone for a gun? 

It’s a frightening experience. You’re adrenaline is high and you know the one that is pulling it on you wants to do you harm. 

So let’s put that scenario in the realm of policing. You stop someone in a high crime area. This is designated by the Chief of Police and statistics. They have drugs in plain view. I don’t care if the Circuit Attorney or a local politician (Green) agrees with it. State law says that what they have in your plain sight is illegal. You attempt to take them out of their car for a STATE law that says they can’t have it. The person struggles. You’re in a fight now.... 

Who’s been in this fight? I have. It sucks. You have no idea what’s going to happen. You want the person to stop fighting you. I don’t want to hurt that person. I just want them to let me put my handcuffs on them and obey the law.

It’s worked out for me so far. Two officers the other night, it turned into a nightmare. They couldn’t stop it. I’m trying to think what was going on in their minds. You can’t. I’ve been in similar situations and you can’t know what they were thinking. Last time I was in a struggle for my life I thought of my children. Luckily, I was triumphant and placed the suspect in custody.

These officers, they didn’t win. They know they didn’t. They wanted him to stop. They wanted him to not reach for his gun. When they had to take force, they tried to save him after. Harm is not something we want to happen. We want to save people.

It doesn’t matter that you find multiple narcotics that would make this man a DRUG DEALER. It doesn’t matter that he owns a handgun that he shouldn’t because he’s a convicted felon. It doesn’t matter that within this last month, the police commissioner has stated that the majority of murders in this city, have been drug related. These things don’t matter to certain politicians. The dead children from these drug feuds and dealings have disappeared from the memory of the same officials. 

Maybe one of those officials refuses to prosecute the murder of children (Xavier). Maybe the other has stayed silent about the violence and has only chimed in when a Police Officer has to do the one thing... THE ONE THING.... he doesn’t want to do. 

Again I ask the people of this city to contact our State officials. What can they do? Maybe prosecute the prevalent violent crime? Our CA certainly doesn’t. The AG would very much be welcome here. Maybe the AG office could bring justice to Xavier? Maybe the AG could bring justice to the countless other victims that are being cast aside by the current elected Circuit Attorney? Maybe the AG would side with a cop, having to make a FELONIOUS narcotic arrest, and then having to fight for his or her life? 

What we are stuck with is one that says, why even bother? Kim Gardner..... how dare you say you are part of the Justice System. There is no justice in you. Only a political agenda and a hate that no one knows but you.”


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

As a cop I have willingly sacrificed my time off, having a normal schedule, dealing with horrible situations and horrible people and I’m good with that. I’m not ok with giving up my first amendment and neither should Officer Lynch! Where’s the ACLU when we need them? ....cue the crickets. Glad I’m leaving in January!


----------

